# Flazky's tank



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Heya guys. Just wanted to post some pics of my tank. I also have a question about my clownfish. He/She is pooping out a long string of white poop....should I be concerned? I read that it could be due to internal parasites.....>.O




































This has got to be my FAVORITE SNAIL IN THE WORLD!!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

It can be but it's better to err on the side of caution. I've used New Life Spectrum Thera A with mixed results on my client's reefs as, IMHO, the fish were a little too far gone for it to work...same with adding garlic extracts to food.

I can't think ATM what else other than setting up a QT system and take a more aggressive approach that one cannot do in a reef system but the body weight looks good so there is no immediate concern and will give you time for others will chime in and when the coffee kicks in, those little nuggets of info will pop out...LOL.

Hang in there...


----------



## tsam (Feb 13, 2009)

just curious as to the glass bottle with the mandarin? what's the purpose of that?


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

oh, the glass thing I drop into my refugium to fill with copepods to feed my mandarin.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

basically I take the glass bottle out of the dt, just put it into my refugium, and then use a turkey baster and SLOWLY squirt some phyto in the glass jar. After a day or two, I just take the glass bottle out and drop it in my tank to replenish my copepods in dt


----------



## tsam (Feb 13, 2009)

great close up shots. let's see the big picture of the entire tank


----------

